# blood results in



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

i got my blood results in today and the good news is i ovulated but it's much less than last time it was 186 - last time (i know thats too high), but this time it was 80.1 so does that mean that it'll go down again next month?! and i was on the same dose 100mg i feel really worried about it now and i won't even know if i ov'd or not next month as i haven't got any more blood tests due, as the last 2 were okay I'm just supposed to take clomid for the next 3 months on my own so to speak and if nothing happens I'm back at the gynos for something else (iui or ivf) anyone know how i can boost my chances next month?! (if i ovulate) and when am i allowed to test ? i'm on day 26 now i was thinking of testing on friday or saturday but is that too soon?

thanks for the help girls xxx

caz xx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

How long are your cycles normally?  And when did you ovulate?  You could use an opk next month to test if you still ovulate if you don't get your bfp this month hun, but fingers crossed you don't need to think about next month xxx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Caz

There is no real reason for your levels to drop even further next month - I would say that your first results at 186 showed that you were probably releasing more than one egg and were maybe a little bit overstimulated - a level of 80 sounds more normal and shows that you probably released only one egg.  I wouldn't worry too much, it is probably just your body getting used to ovulating and will hopefully settle down to one egg a month.

Regarding going it alone for the next couple of months - have you tried charting your temperatures?  You need a special BBT thermometer which goes to two decimal places.  This is quite good for getting an indication of whether you have ov or not as your temp takes a hike upwards after ov.  Another method is checking your cm - when it is the consistency of egg white then you are about to ovulate, plus you could also try checking the position of your cervix.  I do all of these and with the results I have been confident so far that I have ov'd as I don't have blood tests every month either.

Regarding improving your chances - apart from lots of bms I don't have any tips!!  Testing - you can test 14 days post ov - so you need to look at when you had your blood tests and count 14 days after this.  Any earlier and the results will be a bit dodgy and inaccurate so I would personally wait as long as you can.  It is soul destroying to keep getting bfn's and costs a fortune  

Good Luck  RLH


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Caz 80+ is still a very good prog result hunny + no it does not mean that the results will decrease next month s do not worry   sounds like you are responding very well to the clomid  

as for not having bloods done next month again dont panik, have you thought about temping ? it doesnt rtell you when you are about to OV but can indicate OV which may give you an idea of the best time to test, if you want to try this start now to get a jist of your temp pattern   some of the girls on the chat thread use temping + sure they could help you  

as you know OPK's are not advised when you have PCOS as this can cause false readings, i personally think using these would be a waste of time + money for you 

how long are your cycles normally on clomid ? this too could help give you an idea on when is best to test, did you have your bloods done on CD21 this month ? this presumes a CD14 OV so suppose you could test day 28 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Progesterone levels fluctuate so much month to month and woman to woman, it really is nothing to worry about, honestly 

Your level of 80.1 nmol/l is still really good and whilst it may seem an awful lot lower than previous month, this doesn't indicate any problems.....it could just mean that last month you released 2 or possibly 3 eggs....this month perhaps it's only 1 or 2 eggs. Progesterone peaks at 7dpo so another reason could be that you were tested on just slightly different day following ovulation as that can make a difference.

Also, just because it's gone down this month doesn't mean it will consistently drop.....it fluctuates all the time.

If you think about it, you only need a progesterone level of 30 nmol/l to indicate ovulation of a good healthy egg.....so whether your level is 80 nmol/l or 180 nmol/l it makes no difference whatsoever............both are very good levels.

Please try not to stress yourself or read too much into these results.....I may be no medical expert but personally I'd say you've got absolutely nothing to be worried about.

Sadly there's nothing you can do to boost your chances or increase your progesterone levels.....if you're taking clomid that's all you can do 

As for testing, when do you "think" you ovulated ? The earliest to test would be 14dpo but that may still be a little early....I'd try to leave it as long as possible until at least a day or so after your AF is late as clomid can lengthen and shorten cycles anyway.

Using OPKs, as Bee_bee has suggested, may help you next month....although these don't show ovulation....they show the LH surge before ovulation...only a scan or progesterone blood test can confirm ovulation. If you have PCOS then using OPKs may not be that reliable either because PCOS sufferers have a tendency towards high LH anyway....and since OPKs detect this, they can pick up this higher level of LH and show as a surge when actually it's not.

Perhaps try charting your temps, cervical mucus, symptoms etc and track any patterns.

A good book is Taking Charge of Your Fertility by Toni Weschler.

www.tcoyf.com

Take care....and try not to worry about your results....they're great !
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya girls,

thanks for replying

you have all reasured me that i'm okay, and 80.1 is more normal and i guess 186 is really high - i was quite panicing there and really worried. i also had my test on cd 22 last time as day 21 was on a sunday so not sure if that makes any difference?

i don't really get regular periods (cuz of the pcos) but last month i did (cuz of the clomid) and it was about a week after day 28 i dont think those opk work with me (cuz of the pcos) i used one this month as i had one spare in my draw it was on day 13 and completely blank.   so don't think they work on me, but maybe it was on the wrong day  i think i might of ovulated on day 14 or 15 - but not sure


for the next few months i think i'll go to using the temp thingys then (will be getting one from boots at weekend)

thanks so much 

caz xx


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Caz,

The results showed that you definitely ovulated, so that's the result you wanted.  Having a higher result just means you ovulated more eggs (I had at least three eggs and my result was 177).  You shouldnt be disappointed - apparently normal is between 14 and 90 so you are in the top of the 'normal' range.

As for testing - according to the 'tickers' tests may work from the day before your AF is due (if you have an expected date for that).  I keep putting mine off, but then have dreams where I test and then I wake up disappointed coz the + result isn't true.  Last night was the worst one - I dreamt I did a test which was positive, then woke up (still dreaming) and did two tests which were both positive, but then woke to find that I hadn't really woken up before and therefore hadn't done any tests at all!  All very confusing.


----------

